# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Ports of the World >  Port Authorities and information

## Asterias

*PORT OF PIRAEUS 
**www.olp.gr*

*Amsterdam* 
*www.portofamsterdam.com*

*PORT OF BARCELONA*
*www.apb.es*

*Antwerp*
*www.portofantwerp.be*

*Argentina(Bahia Blanca)* 
*www.bblanca.com.ar/puerto*

*Argentina(buenos)* 
*www.bairesport.gov.ar*

*Bridgetown* 
*www.barbadosport.com*

*Chile* 
*www.vap.cl*

*Italy(PortNet Italia)* 
*www.portnet.it*

*Curaco*
*www.curports.com*

*Tarragona* 
*www.porttarragona.es*

*Thailand(Sriracah)*
*www.srirachaport.com*

----------


## Asterias

*A*
*Aabenraa*
*Aalborg*
*Aarhus, Denmark* 
*Adelaide, Australia*
*Ahus*
*Alberni*
*Amsterdam*
*Antwerp, Belgium*
*Argentia*
*Ashdod*
*Associated British Ports*
*Astoria*
*Auckland*
*Augusta*
*Australian Ports*

*B*
*Bahia Blanca*
*Balboa*
*Baltimore Port Authority, USA*
*Barbados*
*Barcelona, Spain*
*Bari*
*Baton Rouge, USA*
*Belfast*
*Bellingham, USA*
*Bilbao, Spain*
*Bordeaux*
*Boston, USA*
*Botwood*
*Bremen*
*Brest*
*Bridgetown*
*Brisbane, Australia*
*Brownsville, USA*
*Buenos Aires*
*Bunbury*
*Burnie Port Corporation*
*Burns Harbour*

*C*
*Cabello*
*Cadiz*
*Calcutta, India*
*Camden*
*Canada Ports Corporation*
*Canaveral*
*Cape Jervis, Australia*
*Cape Town*
*Cartagena*
*Catania*
*Cayman Islands Port Authority*
*Ceuta*
*Charleston, USA*
*Churchill*
*Civitavecchia*
*Colombo*
*Copenhagen*
*Corner Brook*
*Coruna*
*Cristobal*
*Curacao Ports Authority*
*Cuxhaven*
*Cyprus Ports Authority*

----------


## Asterias

*D*
*Damietta*
*Darwin, Australia*
*Delaware, USA*
*Dover*
*Dubai*
*Dublin*
*Duisburg*
*Duluth*
*Dunkerque*
*Durban*

*E*
*Elsinore*
*Erie-Western Pennsylvania*
*Esbjerg*
*Everett*
*Everglades*

*F*
*Fredericia*
*Fredrikstad*
*Freeport, Grand Bahamas*
*Fremantle*

*G*
*Galveston, USA*
*Gdansk, Poland*
*Gdynia*
*Gela*
*Genoa*
*Georgia Ports Authority, USA*
*Geraldton, Australia*
*Ghent*
*Gibraltar*
*Gioia Tauro*
*Goose Bay -Terrington Basin*
*Gothenburg*
*Grays Harbor, USA*
*Great Lakes/ST. Lawrence Seaway System*
*Great Yarmouth, USA*
*Guam, USA*

*H*
*Haifa*
*Haldia, India*
*Halifax, Canada*
*Hamburg, Germany*
*Hamina*
*Hampton Roads*
*Hanko*
*Harlingen*
*Harnosand*
*Helsingborg, Sweden*
*Helsinki, Finland*
*Hobart, Australia*
*Hong Kong*
*Houston*

----------


## Asterias

*I*
*Isafjordur*
*Itajai*

*J*
*Jacksonville, USA*
*Jamaica*
*Jawaharlal*
*Johor*

*K*
*Kalmar Hamn, Sweden*
*Kalundborg*
*Karlshamn*
*Keelung* 
*Kemi*
*Kiel*
*Kingscote, Australia*
*Klaipeda*
*Klang Port*
*Klein Point, Australia*
*Koahsiung*
*Kobe*
*Koge*
*Kokkola*
*Koper*
*Kotka*

*L*
*La Spezia*
*Larna*
*Las Palmas*
*Latvia Ports*
*Le Havre*
*Liepaja*
*Liverpool*
*Livorno*
*Livorno*
*Lobito*
*London, UK*
*Long Beach, USA*
*Los Angeles*
*Loviisa*
*Luebeck*
*Lyttelton*

*M*
*Malaga*
*Malaysia Ports*
*Malmo*
*Manila*
*Marseille*
*Mauritius*
*Melbourne*
*Messina*
*Miami, USA*
*Milazzo*
*Milwaukee*
*Mokpo*
*Mombasa*
*Montreal*
*Mumbai*
*Mustola*

----------


## Asterias

*N*
*Nakhodka*
*Napoli*
*New Foundland Ports*
*New Orleans*
*New York & New Jersey*
*North Carolina, USA*
*Nyborg*

*O* 
*Oakland, USA*
*Oostende*
*Oslo*
*Oulu*
*Oxelosund*

*P*
*Palermo*
*Palm Beach, USA*
*Parnu*
*Penang*
*Penneshaw, Australia*
*Philadelphia and Camden, USA*
*Philippines Port Authority*
*Pietarsaari*
*Piraeus*
*Pittsburgh*
*Point Lisas Trinidad & Tobago*
*Pori*
*Port Canaveral, USA*
*Port Giles, Australia*
*Portland, USA*
*Port Lincoln, Australia*
*Port Pirie, Australia*
*Porto do Rio Grande, Brazil*
*Port of Pittsburg, USA*
*Ports of Lower Saxony*
*Portuguese Association of Port Authorities*
*Prince Rupert*
*Pusan*

*R*
*Raahe*
*Rauma*
*Ravenna*
*Reykjavik*
*Richards Bay*
*Richmond, VA*
*Rio de Janeiro*
*Rio Grande*
*Rostock*
*Rotterdam*

----------


## Asterias

*S*
*Saint Johns*
*Sakata*
*Saint Paul, USA*
*Salerno*
*San Diego*
*San Francisco*
*Santa Marta*
*Santos*
*Sarpsborg*
*Savannah, USA*
*Seaham, USA*
*Setubal, Portugal*
*Seattle*
*Shimizu*
*Sines*
*Singapore*
*Siracusa*
*Sodertalje*
*Sola*
*Southampton Container Terminal Ltd*
*Spanish Ports*
*Sriracha*
*St. Lawrence Seaway Authority, Canada*
*St.Louis*
*St.Petersburg*
*Stockholm*
*Stockton*
*Suez Canal*
*Suez Canal Transit*
*Swedish Ports and Stevedores Association*
*Sydney*

*T*
*Tacoma, USA*
*Tacoma*
*Taganrog*
*Taichung*
*Tallinn*
*Tampico*
*Tanjung Priok*
*Taranto*
*Tauranga*
*Tees and Hartlepool*
*Thessaloniki*
*Thunder Bay*
*Toledo-Lucas County Port Authority*
*Tornio*
*Toronto*
*Trapani*
*Trelleborg*
*Trieste*
*Turku*

----------


## Asterias

*V*
*Valdez*
*Valencia*
*Vallyfield*
*Valparaiso*
*Vancouver*
*Venice*
*Ventspils*
*Veracruz*
*Vitoria*
*Vladivostok*

*W*
*Wallaroo, Australia*
*Wallhamn*
*Wellington*
*Wilhelmshaven*
*Wilmington, NC*
*Wislany*

*Y*
*Yokohama, Japan*

*Z*
*Zeebrugge, Belgium*

----------


## Petros

Very useful! Thank you

----------


## pavlosp

Poso kostizei i ekfortosi ana tono xidin fortion karvounou sta limania: peiraias, thessaloniki, patra, iraklio, volos, astakos.

----------


## pavlosp

den einai poli akrives oi iperisies ekfortosis/fortosis pou prosferoun ta kentrika limania tis elladas? Mia endiktiki sigrisi me limania tou eksoterikou?

----------


## armas

www.akarport.com

Ένα ιδιωτικό λιμάνι έχουμε στην Ελλάδα...ΝΑΒΙΠΕ!
µ
Ελπίζω, μετά την Cosco να υπάρξουν και άλλα! :Razz:

----------

